# Remote Control Deadbolt Activator



## SeaBreeze (Jun 24, 2014)

I personally don't like these kinds of things, and feel that they take away from home security.  http://www.hammacher.com/Product/De...urce=Affiliate&utm_medium=CPA&utm_campaign=CJ  Also new options to control locks, lights, etc. of your home from your cell phone or laptop, including camera monitoring of the house.  How do you feel?


----------



## Falcon (Jun 24, 2014)

I agree.  The bad guys always manage to keep ahead of most new technology.


----------



## REMOTIZER (Oct 30, 2014)

Actually just about every "smart lock" that is actually shipping and working is either overpriced, connected to the Internet, and is simply one piece of the new home automation fad........usually involving monthly fees and/or tech support charges. I assure you my refrigerator does not need to "talk' to the other electronic devices in my home.
I am in general agreement with the other two posts here. However, automotive key fobs and garage door openers have been convenient and secure ways to access your home and car. The link posted by SeaBreeze takes you to a device that has been working well since 2008, and uses encrypted RFID---just like your car's key fob and your garage door opener.


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 30, 2014)

Hammacher Shlemmer is well known for its over-priced adult toys - this is just another example.



			
				REMOTIZER said:
			
		

> The link posted by SeaBreeze takes you to a device that has been working  well since 2008, and uses encrypted RFID---just like your car's key fob  and your garage door opener.



... until the bad guys hot-wire /  carjack your vehicle and use your own garage door opener to gain access to your house.

... or, on a more professional level, use an RFID scanner to interrogate your opener.


----------



## REMOTIZER (Oct 31, 2014)

*Remote control deadbolt smart lock activator*

I also agree that any electronic device should have a price point that delivers a short return on investment. The "bad guys" would likely kick your door in rather than obtain an RFID scanner. I agree with SeaBreeze that these products are not about security-----they are about convenience; just like your garage door opener and automotive key fobs. If a bad guy wants inside your home or car bad enough, they will find a way in. The link SeaBreeze posted is worth a second look because it is the most cost effective remote control deadbolt smart lock activator since 2008. 



SifuPhil said:


> Hammacher Shlemmer is well known for its over-priced adult toys - this is just another example.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

